# Alternator blows at startup on 1.6L Sentra - Other Electrical Problems



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

I have installed 2 remanufactured alternators in my 94 Sentra 5spd 1.6L and as soon as I crank up the car, it doesn't put out any voltage. I tested the voltage at the battery terminal and right at the alternator itself and I get nothing.

I even had it tested before I left the parts store and it worked fine.

Now, my problem is the speedometer, dash lights, tail lights, brake lights, turn signals, wipers, and charging system don't work. They all went out at the same time. There has to be a fuse that blew along with the alternator going bad.

Another thing, the windshield wipers went crazy and moved at twice the normal speed when driving down the road. I wonder if the regulator went bad in the alternator and caused too much voltage to go through the system. But if that is the case, then a fuse would have blown.

Well, 4 10a fuses pertaining to my problem blew. But they blew due to overheating. They burned up and didn't pop like a normal short would do. I replaced those and nothing changes.

*Is there a main engine fuse somewhere?* I hear of a 75amp fuse, but I can't find it. It's not in the black fuse box to the right of the battery. There is a label for a "75a desiel" fuse, but no fuse is there. It's left blank from the factory.

And I hear of some sort of *fuse near the red box on the positive battery terminal*? But I can't find a fuse of any sort. I do see a short run of yellow wire. The connections there don't look burnt.

And last, *are there some sort of circuit breakers in this car?* The Factory Service Manual shows there are a couple of them. Where are they?

I don't want to replace the alternator a 3rd time until I figure out if I'm missing a fuse of some sort.

Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

If you're not getting any voltage to the battery terminal on the alternator, the you have probably blown the charging system fusible link. If I'm thinking correctly, ther should be a black box close to the battery cntaing the fusible links. All the fusible links are in one place, so if you've found the box with one, you've found them all. Check them with an ohm meter, don't rely on just what you can see.


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

mech361 said:


> If you're not getting any voltage to the battery terminal on the alternator, the you have probably blown the charging system fusible link. If I'm thinking correctly, ther should be a black box close to the battery cntaing the fusible links. All the fusible links are in one place, so if you've found the box with one, you've found them all. Check them with an ohm meter, don't rely on just what you can see.


I have found the problem for the alternator charging problem. The alternator turned out to be a good one. But the main single power cable that bolts to the alternator had a corroded/lose connection. I fixed that and it started putting out a charge to the battery.

I checked all the fuses in that black box. They all have continuity. 

But now I am unable to figure out why the "Room Lamp" fuse blows as soon as it's installed! I know that means there is a direct short somewhere. 

But I don't know if the combination switch could cause this problem, but it's the only thing I haven't checked and it's in the schematic that causes some of the problems I've been having.

My turn signals, automatic seatbelts, interior dome light, trunk light, tail lights, brake light, dash light, speedometer, hazard lights, clock, warning buzzer, wipers, and air conditioner all went out at the same time! All the fuses in the dash fuse panel are ok except for the room lamp fuse.

Has anybody ever run into this problem before?

Thanks for the response mech361.


----------

